

Alphabetical list of CSS Properties - algorithm_dk
http://ref.openweb.io/CSS/

======
pedalpete
This is amazing to look at, but at the same time, it appears to me that many
of these properties are only proposed at this point. Am I correct in that
assumption?

I'd like to see this list, with the proposed properties highlighted as such.

What would be REALLY interesting would be to display the list in the order of
most commonly used vs least commonly used. This could probably be accomplished
by taking the popular css frameworks and doing a count of how many times each
property is used, and then sort by that property.

